# Update



## AshleyR (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been around too much lately. I've been really, REALLY busy. Not just with my new soap business, but with family issues, and my second side business - cake decorating!

Anyway, I've gotten a few messages from people wanting to know how the soap business is doing, so I thought I'd give you guys a little update.

My opening plan was to try to sell online at first, while sending out letters for wholesale and private label accounts (and getting ready to attend the fall fairs in my area!) So, that's exactly what I've been doing.

Unfortunately though, online sales are next to nil. It's been kind of a bummer, but I do understand why people aren't ordering. Shipping costs from Canada are INSANE. I paid $14 to ship THREE soaps the other day. Nobody wants to pay that kind of money for soap - that's over $30 total for 3 bars! I have no way around it though.  

I've been promoting like crazy on etsy, Facebook, Twitter, blogspot, even YouTube, but verrrrrry little online orders due to the shipping cost. So, word to the wise, don't expect to get rich online, especially if you live in Canada!! 

So, I sent out about 30 letters with samples to various gift shops, resorts, B&B's, etc. last week. Luckily I do live in a touristy area so I think there is definitely some opportunity for wholesale and private label accounts.

My first craft fair is on September 13th, and I have two more in November, so I'm starting to get ready for those now. I bought my fall table decor/set up stuff a few weekends ago and am so excited. I think the table will look great! I admit AK_Homesteaders, I liked your table so much that I ended up buying a bunch of fake sunflowers for my table, and a couple of wood crates too.  I got a bunch of wooden breakfast tray type things from the dollar store to display the soaps in, two wicker pumpkins, two banners from Vistaprint, a black table cover that covers all sides, and some fall themed material (orangey plaid and gold). I think it's going to look really good! I think each time I do a fair I'm going to jazz up the table depending on the season. 

So yeah! I'm mostly busy now getting ready for the fairs and just waiting to hear back about any wholesale accounts. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 5, 2009)

Good to hear from you lady!  With those wholesale prospect letters, make sure you follow-up with a phone call to each about 10 days after sending them out.  It is a very rare bird that will call you adter receiving the letter & sample.

Your table soundxs like it will be wonderful - make sure you take lots and lots of pictures....


----------



## Rosey (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm sorry the online sales didn't take off. I hope you get some awesome wholesale accounts soon!


----------



## topcat (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update Ashley!  You will find the craft fairs wonderful and it is at those that your products will begin to be known and looked for.  Enjoy!

Tanya


----------



## MsBien (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your online sales.  I had no idea that the shipping was that costly in Canada!  

I hope that you have lots of luck with the local sales, that sounds like the place to work. 

Keep your chin up, your soaps are beautiful and we are all pulling for you!

Stacie

PS  What is your website address?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

I think your sales will take off after word of your soap gets out .You make great soap , people just need to try it and they will love it   Sorry about the online sales , it is sad that we can ship cheaper to the USA .What is wrong with Canada Post. I am sure it will all work out and be an awesome business for you .

kitn


----------



## heyjude (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update. It sounds like you have your act together and are very organized.

 Fall craft fairs are just around the corner! I'm sure that you'll have great success at them.   

As Lindy said, lots of pics!   

Jude


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 6, 2009)

*Anyone know of a cheaper shipping option from Canada?*

So, as I said in my "Update" post, I'm not getting many online orders at all because I have to charge insane prices for shipping with Canada Post.

I'm thinking about calling Purolator to see if I can get some kind of break with them (though every other time I've inquired they've been more expensive than Canada Post!)

Anyway, just curious.... those of you in Canada, have you discovered a cheaper shipping company to use? It would save me a lot of time if someone would be so kind to share who they ship with if you get a good deal! 

TIA!


----------



## chrisinflorida (Aug 6, 2009)

The lack of online sales could also be due to the fact that we are both new and our companies are not that well known.  I have just recently started online also and I've had only 1 sale on Etsy (and that was from a fellow soaper).  

Chris


----------



## zeoplum (Aug 6, 2009)

I think another issue is that the market is so saturated online that you really have to either already have your local customer base to build on or you must really stand out and be different before people start to notice you.

As much as we take pride in how much time, money and effort we put into formulating those perfect recipes, it seems that people are still VERY driven by what smells good to them.  And that's an uphill battle you have to fight when trying to rely soley on internet sales as your primary avenue.      

I've spent a lot of time reading through the General Business Forum archives here and there are a lot of great things to be learned by the SMF members who've taken the time to share their experiences.   I learned from Tabitha how to get noticed on Etsy.  And per Monet, "give your soap away.....and they'll come back and buy more".  

Even though I'm not selling yet, I can already get a feel for the fact that once I do open for business, there will be a wave of folks who will buy because it's neat and different.  But once the novelty of it wears off, the repeat customers will be those who have sensitive skin and can feel a difference between manufactured and homemade.  I personally cannot tell a huge difference.  It all feels good to me.  About 1/3 of my testers don't seem to be very discerning at all but they know what smells good.  Another 1/3 seem to be discerning but are happy with just about anything.  And the other 1/3 can tell very quickly whether a new recipe will be good for their skin.

I have anywhere between 12-18 testers for each batch I make and what I've learned from their feedback regarding how it feels and how it smells has been priceless.   They also tell me which scents get stronger when wet and which ones completely fade when they get wet.   

And better yet, I've got a base of customers who are ready and waiting for me to start selling.  I think once I do open for business, I'll offer them a special deal where each new buying customer they send to me will earn them a free bar of their choice.  Might as well get that networking going!

Sorry for the rambling.  I've been thinking about all of this a lot lately.

zeo


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Anyone know of a cheaper shipping option from Canada?*



			
				AshleyR said:
			
		

> So, as I said in my "Update" post, I'm not getting many online orders at all because I have to charge insane prices for shipping with Canada Post.
> 
> I'm thinking about calling Purolator to see if I can get some kind of break with them (though every other time I've inquired they've been more expensive than Canada Post!)
> 
> ...



I have a link for you from DHL , we have used them in the past for larger items , I don't know what they are like price wise for small packages .

http://www.dhl.ca/ca/wfRateCalculator.aspx


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you Kitn! I will check out their prices next time I have to ship something!


----------

